# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Defiance in Phlan [OOC]

## John Cribati

IC Thread

OOC thread. Post your character sheets and all that.

Also, here are some things that Im adding to the lore, based on a small skim I did of the next few modules:

*Spoiler: Lore I guess?*
Show

Phlan started out as a fairly large fishing village. Its near the coast of the continent, as well as a delta where the meets the ocean, so it offered a wide variety of fish to catch and sell. The city itself was built to encompass a bend that the river took, but people still leave the city limits to fish the river anyway. Then, by virtue of it being on a fairly accessible coast, it became a port town, then a large city over the course of 70-110 years.

While humans and humanoids are more than half of the population, theres a thriving community of aquatic and semi-aquatic races, both travelers and locals.

----------


## Bansheexero

Xamyra, Sea Elf Fighter

Claiming sea foam as speech color.

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

She is fairly new to the town, being somewhat of an expatriate from her home, seeking something different than what she grew up with. She is originally from the deep, deep ocean, far from even most aquatic civilizations, which affects her demeanor, as she finds crowds somewhat overwhelming and prefers darker environments. Also, her accent is rather unusual for someone whose native tongue is Aquan, which even other native speakers find unusual.

She recently found work as a bounty hunter, currently seeking a group of smugglers who deal in slavery.


*Spoiler: Description*
Show

Appearance-wise, fairly standard for a sea elf, with sky blue skin. Her hair is light green, cropped relatively short for practical reasons. While it is typically covered, she actually has bright, florescent orange skin patterns that look somewhat like coral along her back, creeping up to her neck, that stops just beneath her chin. She is lithe, but athletic, and average height for her race. Another unusual trait she has is her teeth, which are pointed, like a shark or other predatory fish.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

*Ainigmah* will be using Sienna!
*Spoiler: Description*
Show

Ainigmah is many things: insightful.  Headstrong.  Captivating!  Adding to that, she has the pragmatic and proactive streak that makes any adventurer valued over town guardsmen, career politicians, and other foot-draggers.

Ainigmah exudes confidence, almost hubristic amounts. She is a short, dark-haired woman with pale skin.  She wears grey and red.

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

 When asked about her past, AINIGMAH tells you that she hails from Iriaebor, where she studied herbalism before seeking isolation in the woods following several visions ranging from "comforting" to "upsetting" to "inexplicable". After her contemplations ended and Ainigmah made peace with the source, she took to a life of adventure. 
 Kept the background short, like Ainigmah.

She just sort of hopped from caravan-to-caravan, helping people out however she could.  This _mostl, y_ involved making sure that the caravaneers, caravan guards, and horses didn't bleed to death!

----------


## Azktor

Yoggie - Wizard Tortle 
I will be using *Indigo* as speech colour

*Spoiler: Image*
Show




*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Yoggie always sought knowledge, ever since he was a small Tortle and barely finished forming his shell. His parents taught everything they knew about nature at young age. But Yoggie was to amazed by all misteries of the universe. 

At the age of 74 he decided to part way with his clan and went to Plhan, to learn on Mantor's Library and started working as scribe, in exchange for room, food, access to knowledge. Yoggie spend the past 53 years stuying and trying to grab compreenhension on the world and it's misteries. During those time he starting learning a few small magic tricks from books and others scholars. 

Yoggie became close friend of master Opanrael during this time, sharing the interest from books, studies and seek for knowledge. The past 2 years Yoggie started fell restless and stagnant, that perhaps he needs to see a bit of the worlds, and others libraries in order to improve himself and maybe in the process help the people of faerun. He decided to go to Madame Freona as a starting point of his adventure outside of the books.

----------


## GreenDragonPage

Kolivar "The Windsong" Bolivar, High Elven Bard is reporting for duty! Kolivar shall speak in* Dark Green*

----------


## Grim ranger

Soga Zas, Lizardfolk Monk will be using Medium Blue as speech color.

*Spoiler: Brief backround*
Show

A young and brash lizard, Soga was put to the task of guarding an ancient ruin both feared and respected by his tribe after causing frustration for his peers and betters alike. During this mostly lonesome task that was often mostly ceremonial, a stranger approached the ruins...and brash as he was, the young lizardfolk warrior attacked without hesitation. Surprisingly enough, after defeating him effortlessly with mere open hand, the stranger offered to show him the basics of this odd art. As he had never been one to back down from a challenge, Soga found himself training with the stranger for days and then weeks, taught to master the flow of combat. One day, however, the unthinkable occurred: his teacher had disappeared from his usual camp, and had apparently taken something with himself from the ruins.

Knowing that his honor was hanging on returning the treasures of the ruins and feeling quite betrayed, the lizardfolk took up adventuring to gather news on possible whereabouts of the lost artifacts...as well as to seek out further training from the wide world outside his home.

----------


## Azktor

So, should our characters start the game knowing each other or are we getting introduced as the game start?

----------


## John Cribati

You can work that out amongst yourselves, as well as how much you know about the city. Yoggie has been living in Phlan for half a century at this point, so he'd know a fair bit, assuming he didn't have his nose buried in a book.

Although it is also possible that the folks who were traveling crossed paths at places.

IC thread will be up within the hour at the latest. Yoggie, as the Phlan native, is already inside Madame Breona's. The rest of you can walk in, as a group or otherwise.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

If anyone wants to be background buddies, Ainigmah...
-Caravanned from Iriaebor to Westgate after making peace with her imaginary friend
-Sailed from Westgate to Saerloon on top of fish shipments
-Sailed to... *gestures* ...roughly around Phlan
Maybe she patched up someone's owies that was also guarding caravans!  Or provided entertainment in the form of _prestidigitations_ for them.

If not, cool, we're all gonna be peril pals anyways before the eve is through!

----------


## Azktor

> You can work that out amongst yourselves, as well as how much you know about the city. Yoggie has been living in Phlan for half a century at this point, so he'd know a fair bit, assuming he didn't have his nose buried in a book.
> 
> Although it is also possible that the folks who were traveling crossed paths at places.
> 
> IC thread will be up within the hour at the latest. Yoggie, as the Phlan native, is already inside Madame Breona's. The rest of you can walk in, as a group or otherwise.


Cool, on Yoggie case I would say that he knows the _Scholar's Square_ as the palm of his hand, and knows superficially the rest of city. He spend most of the time with a book on his face, but since 53 years is a long time he had time to know the rest as well.

As for the others character I can see maybe Yoggie knowing some of them, depending on how long they are in the city, and if they ever went for the library or madame breona for any reason.




> If anyone wants to be background buddies, Ainigmah...
> -Caravanned from Iriaebor to Westgate after making peace with her imaginary friend
> -Sailed from Westgate to Saerloon on top of fish shipments
> -Sailed to... *gestures* ...roughly around Phlan
> Maybe she patched up someone's owies that was also guarding caravans!  Or provided entertainment in the form of _prestidigitations_ for them.


Would your character went to library in order to investigate a bit about the imaginary friend? maybe Yoggie could've helped Ainigmah with some reasearch previosly?

----------


## John Cribati

Yoggie, youre clearly at the table with the two older women, so

*Spoiler: Yoggie Knowedge*
Show

Their names are Esma and Eve. Theyre both in their mid-70s, widows who lost their husbands the same year, about 25 years ago and sort of struck up a friendship over it. Yoggie read the eulogies/holy rites at both funerals, and they meet for dinner and gossip once a week, sometimes dragging you along if youre immediately within reach. You barely pay attention, usually.

----------


## Azktor

> Yoggie, youre clearly at the table with the two older women, so
> 
> *Spoiler: Yoggie Knowedge*
> Show
> 
> Their names are Esma and Eve. Theyre both in their mid-70s, widows who lost their husbands the same year, about 25 years ago and sort of struck up a friendship over it. Yoggie read the eulogies/holy rites at both funerals, and they meet for dinner and gossip once a week, sometimes dragging you along if youre immediately within reach. You barely pay attention, usually.


Do I know any of the others people at table? Other than the usual patrons/workers in this establishment. Any of them strike me as to have been traveling the most around the world?

----------


## Bansheexero

I noticed at least one other character speaks Aquan. Part of my character is that she is from the deep, deep ocean, so she is foreign, even in this region, and it manifests as an odd accent. Moreover, she prefers darker areas and has issues dealing with crowds as a result of her home being rather sparsely populated. So, you might be familiar with some of her relatives from the region, but not her specifically.

----------


## Azktor

> I noticed at least one other character speaks Aquan. Part of my character is that she is from the deep, deep ocean, so she is foreign, even in this region, and it manifests as an odd accent. Moreover, she prefers darker areas and has issues dealing with crowds as a result of her home being rather sparsely populated. So, you might be familiar with some of her relatives from the region, but not her specifically.


It is Yoggie, maybe she was at market/or someplace else, and was having a bit problens with comunications and since Yoggie is a scholar someone asked him to help her? That could be a way he knew each other? 

If that happened Yoggie knowing how it is to be "a fish out of water" would even probably try to help her to get set up, since one day he was a young tortle that also had problens talking in common.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

> Would your character went to library in order to investigate a bit about the imaginary friend? maybe Yoggie could've helped Ainigmah with some reasearch previosly?


Maybe.

She's aware, after isolating herself in the woods from ages nineteen to twenty-seven because she was convinced she'd gone gonzo and was a danger to others, and a while of asking while on the road and in cities and towns, that this benefactor is of the Upper Planes, and possibly tied to her own goddess, Selûne. So, she's "comfortable enough" with the knowledge... However, while she does things for them that further their causes in the world, well, she's _curious_ -- _who_ is this benefactor?  She sees a bipedal shape in her dreams sometimes, and _radiance_, but, well, _what's the frequency, Kenneth_?

Her "Book of Lore" that she gets from the Scholar's Pack is a book full of notes she's compiled.  It's written in this shorthand between Common and Celestial.  If you're familiar with the _Voynich Manuscript_​, think of that!  So, Yoggie could indeed have met her while she was scribbling in it in some weird combination of Thorass and Celestial, and maybe sketching out the person she sees.

I figure she'd picked Celestial up as much from her weird dreams (the sounds) as she had from informal lessons from someone in the bigger cities who actually knew it and was willing to teach her.  She'd speak a horribly, horribly debased version of it that'd probably make Solars, Planetars, Titans Empyreans, and Devas put a hand on their hip and purse their lips while she spoke it.

----------


## Azktor

> Maybe.
> 
> She's aware, after isolating herself in the woods from ages nineteen to twenty-seven because she was convinced she'd gone gonzo and was a danger to others, and a while of asking while on the road and in cities and towns, that this benefactor is of the Upper Planes, and possibly tied to her own goddess, Selûne. So, she's "comfortable enough" with the knowledge... However, while she does things for them that further their causes in the world, well, she's _curious_ -- _who_ is this benefactor?  She sees a bipedal shape in her dreams sometimes, and _radiance_, but, well, _what's the frequency, Kenneth_?
> 
> Her "Book of Lore" that she gets from the Scholar's Pack is a book full of notes she's compiled.  It's written in this shorthand between Common and Celestial.  If you're familiar with the _Voynich Manuscript_​, think of that!  So, Yoggie could indeed have met her while she was scribbling in it in some weird combination of Thorass and Celestial, and maybe sketching out the person she sees.
> 
> I figure she'd picked Celestial up as much from her weird dreams (the sounds) as she had from informal lessons from someone in the bigger cities who actually knew it and was willing to teach her.  She'd speak a horribly, horribly debased version of it that'd probably make Solars, Planetars, Titans Empyreans, and Devas put a hand on their hip and purse their lips while she spoke it.


Maybe Yoggie saw her a couple times in the libraby, maybe even showed a couple books or a place that she could ready/sketchy in peace in the building, but we never really talked/interact other than that.

----------


## GreenDragonPage

Kolivar is a bit of a wanderer, going to a fro, exploring the world, garnering the experiences necessary for the muses to inspire the elf to pen wondrous songs and poems. So he can be dropped pretty easily into any backstory idea you all have :) 

Perhaps, Ainigmah and Kolivar met on the boat that took them from *wherever* to Phlan. Perhaps even doing some caravan duty together.  :Small Smile:

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

> Maybe Yoggie saw her a couple times in the libraby, maybe even showed a couple books or a place that she could ready/sketchy in peace in the building, but we never really talked/interact other than that.


I like it, I like it... _sold_ to the girl in red and grey with the imaginary friend!




> Perhaps, Ainigmah and Kolivar met on the  boat that took them from *wherever* to Phlan. Perhaps even doing some  caravan duty together.


And Kolivar's angle is sold, too!  Might-could be that Kolivar and Ainigmah swap stories?  I don't quite know what kinds of tales, if any, Kolivar collects, but with a lifespan of 750 years... there could be some _fascinating_ spins on human folk-tales that get gathered by him over the years...


Let's see... and this is just me rambling...
Ainigmah's routes took her west, and then east and north.  A  lot of this time was spent toying with her prestidigitations to amuse  people, flavor foods, and the like.  I feel like she was being led to the proximity of Zhentil Keep by her Mysterious Benefactor as some sort of a test.

*Spoiler: Ainigmah's Path*
Show

Here are _likely_ routes that she took...

Iriaebor to Berdusk
Berdusk to Scornubel
Scornubel to Triel
Back to Iriaebor!

Iriaebor to Easting
Easting to Priapur
Priapurl to Elversult
Elversult to Westgate
Westgate to Saerloon
Saerloon to Mulhessen
Mulhessen to Selgaunt

Shipping vessels hugged the western coasts of the Sea of Fallen Stars, up the Dragon Reach and into the Moonsea, until reaching Hillsfar; of note is that pirates historically LOVE the Sea of Fallen Stars, so if any of you like pirates..
At last, Phlan.
 


At one point, I was going to have her come from Elmwood, toddle north, and meet all youse.

----------


## Grim ranger

Seems like I missed a fair bit of discussion here while I was sleeping...time to provide my two cents on the matter.

Soga would likmely be bit unused to life in society at large, so would also most likely just take a job as caravan guard or the like while he learns about how things work in wider world. He could have met most people in here I figure, should someone want to have some sort of connection. 

Of course he could have just been wandering cluelessly looking for information, and ended up here after some other misadventure... but I admit I do want him to have at least one associate if possible.

----------


## Bansheexero

> Seems like I missed a fair bit of discussion here while I was sleeping...time to provide my two cents on the matter.
> 
> Soga would likmely be bit unused to life in society at large, so would also most likely just take a job as caravan guard or the like while he learns about how things work in wider world. He could have met most people in here I figure, should someone want to have some sort of connection. 
> 
> Of course he could have just been wandering cluelessly looking for information, and ended up here after some other misadventure... but I admit I do want him to have at least one associate if possible.


So, essentially Soga is in the same boat as Xamyra, with the main difference being Soga not having Xam's social anxiety.

----------


## GreenDragonPage

> And Kolivar's angle is sold, too!  Might-could be that Kolivar and Ainigmah swap stories?  I don't quite know what kinds of tales, if any, Kolivar collects, but with a lifespan of 750 years... there could be some _fascinating_ spins on human folk-tales that get gathered by him over the years...


That sounds good to me! Let's turn those human folk tales into something an elf would adore!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Grim ranger

> So, essentially Soga is in the same boat as Xamyra, with the main difference being Soga not having Xam's social anxiety.


He doesn't have enough life experience yet to be anxious about that sort of thing, especially since he is very self-confident  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

> That sounds good to me! Let's turn those human folk tales into something an elf would adore!


Yipes _stripes_, have you got your work cut out for you!

Any other human: "Oh, this tale is beautiful, it's about..."
Ainigmah: "Some little girl kept letting her cat play by this waterfall, the poor cat kept falling in and drowning, and her father kept resurrecting the cat.  I wouldn't trust a _stlarning_ little kid around a Ed the Talking Horse, much less a house cat."

But, your Charisma seems to reflect people skills _and_ magnetism, rather than Ainigmah's implied magnetism... And, with years and a few levels, you could make Minsc the Ranger's words sound like beautiful poetry.  At the end of the day, Ainigmah's just my way of 5Eifying the mystic class from 2E.

----------


## Grim ranger

...how the heck have I missed the IC thread for apparently days now? My apologies, I will post ASAP  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Bansheexero

> ...how the heck have I missed the IC thread for apparently days now? My apologies, I will post ASAP


You are not alone, I thought he was going to do a new post for it.

----------


## John Cribati

To be fair I probably should have made a bigger deal about the IC thread being ready.

----------


## Bansheexero

Lol, I like how everybody ignores the weird blue girl

----------


## Azktor

> Lol, I like how everybody ignores the weird blue girl


So sorry Banshee! My bad, I totally missed the last part of your IC post directed to Yoggie, let me edit that.

Edited my post, In my mind Xamyra arived near Yoggie a couple minutes before the scene and Master Feona looking at Yoggie, Yoggie was about to introduce your character to the 2 elderly female npcs when the entire establishment got interrupted.

Sorry for giant IC post, had a lot to catch up IC!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bansheexero

> So sorry Banshee! My bad, I totally missed the last part of your IC post directed to Yoggie, let me edit that.
> 
> Edited my post, In my mind Xamyra arived near Yoggie a couple minutes before the scene and Master Feona looking at Yoggie, Yoggie was about to introduce your character to the 2 elderly female npcs when the entire establishment got interrupted.
> 
> Sorry for giant IC post, had a lot to catch up IC!


It's fine, I was sort of late to the game, since I did not realize the IC post was up until much later.

----------


## Azktor

@DM is there any place I can ritual cast Magic Detect without bringing distrust towards Yoggie?

----------


## John Cribati

Thats more of a question for Yoggie.

----------


## Azktor

> Thats more of a question for Yoggie.


I mean, is there any bathroom, or room that is separated from the main room? It is because Yoggie knows the building, but i dont  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## John Cribati

Theres the room youre heading into.

----------


## Bansheexero

Well, hit a natural 20 on my insight roll to try to analyze the patrons for anything peculiar that might indicate they are possibly the one possessing the relevant item.

----------


## Azktor

> Well, hit a natural 20 on my insight roll to try to analyze the patrons for anything peculiar that might indicate they are possibly the one possessing the relevant item.


Nice  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Grim ranger

Trying to think of a way to get a look at their items without them realizing it, but it seems difficult given the environment unless we wait until they go to sleep. Insight won't do us much good unless we confront them, so we may have to resort to pulling them away one by one and taking a look at their items to prevent the rest getting wise.

----------


## Bansheexero

> Trying to think of a way to get a look at their items without them realizing it, but it seems difficult given the environment unless we wait until they go to sleep. Insight won't do us much good unless we confront them, so we may have to resort to pulling them away one by one and taking a look at their items to prevent the rest getting wise.


Sadly, I dumped Charisma and have no proficiencies in those skills, or I'd offer a distraction. Does anybody have Sleight of Hand?

----------


## Azktor

I think distraction + sleight of hand is probably the way to go... I can use minor ilusion in order to help if needed.

@DM how big is the human backpack? is he carrying on his back or he have it nearby him like on a chair or something ?

----------


## John Cribati

Its a small backpack; not the kind you would take on a long journey. And its currently on the floor, between him and the dwarf.

----------


## Grim ranger

> Sadly, I dumped Charisma and have no proficiencies in those skills, or I'd offer a distraction. Does anybody have Sleight of Hand?


No sleight of hand, but I have fairly good dexterity. I do wonder if we can manage to check all possible targets, as repeated distractions would likely get suspicious really fast...

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ainigmah has...
Relevant Skills: Intimidation -- Athletics, if that fails and she needs to run for extended periods of time!   ;'D
Relevant Spells: Prestidigitation, for distractions...?  I dunno.
Relevant Ability Scores: Well, she's got a +2 to her Dexterity modifier, but no training in about any related Skill.

----------


## Bansheexero

I mean, we could do the whole fake fight distraction. The problem is that my character would probably fail deception if that is involved, given I have a -1 modifier. You could possibly trick her into thinking it was real, but I have a much better insight modifier, plus it she thought it was real, she might use lethal force, so that would be problematic. I could just try to run and grab the bag as a blatant thief (not even bothering with sleight of hand and just using athletics to strong arm it) while everybody else yells "stop thief" with their deception rolls as I book it. If there is a nearby body of water, I can use that to lose any people following me.

----------


## Azktor

I think we should use multiple plans, 

Step 1 - Distraction using charismatic characters + illusion/magic
Step 2 - Someone quick on hand grab the backpack
Step 3 - ????
Step 4 - Profit!  :Small Big Grin: 

memes a part, maybe a couple of us help with the distraction, one of us can try to grab the backpack without getting notice and the rest of us wait in a 'ambush of sorts' if things goes south?

If someone takes the backpack without then noticing, Yoggie can create a ilusion of the backpack in the place after being snatched so the human/dwarf takes a bit more time to notice? While we investigated the content.

----------


## Grim ranger

If we have decided to go for those two first, I can volunteer to grab the bag...but what if it is not them? Do we plan to go through all the other choices one by one?

----------


## Bansheexero

I believe I am tied for the highest in Athletics at +3, and have the highest Acrobatics at +5, so I could tag team with somebody if they want to strongarm grab it.

Shame there isn't the equivalent of a fire alarm to pull. I also take it that the local government isn't authoritarian, so we can't just arbitrarily state that the local guard heard news of something and belongings were to be searched (this would most likely trigger the culprit to try to hide their item, which would pinpoint them for us). If we did a strongarm grab, considering the nature of their item, there might be the benefit of them not being forthcoming with what was actually stolen too.

----------


## Azktor

Looks like we have sort of plan,

Yoggie and Ainigmah will be the distraction / delay team
While Soga and Xamyra will be the grab team.

IF this is not the item we are looking for, we probable screwed, then we may need to use a bit of brute force i guess...

----------


## Grim ranger

> Looks like we have sort of plan,
> 
> Yoggie and Ainigmah will be the distraction / delay team
> While Soga and Xamyra will be the grab team.
> 
> IF this is not the item we are looking for, we probable screwed, then we may need to use a bit of brute force i guess...


Sounds good. We could also just try and get a glimpse at as many of the items as possibly in the commotion too, but it might make this plan bit too brittle to implement.

----------


## Bansheexero

I have decent stealth as well, but can pass off to Soga if needed. As for escape, both of us have a swim speed and a decent amount of time underwater if needed. How should we approach this? Wait for our faces to start up, while I stealth over? Would we each get advantage on said rolls due to working in tandem with partners?

----------


## John Cribati

Not trying to spoil your planning session, but please be reminded that this is a module, and there are only a certain number of ways this particular part of the story can go.

----------


## Bansheexero

Most of us can't detect magic, so if we pilfer the backpack, sifting through to find the relevant item may be a bit tricky.

----------


## Grim ranger

Yeah, without dedicated rogue or more casters, our options are not best suited for this...but nothing to it, we don't have many better options here. Outside of, I don't know, blocking the door so people don't immediately leave, calling for attention and explaining there is dangerous item which we need to search for?

----------


## Grim ranger

Sorry for doubleposting, but I think we're good to try and make the distraction now? So, time for whoever plans to do it to roll for it  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bansheexero

I would also ask what the DM ruling would be for possibly making rolls with advantage. My own attempt at Stealth would probably be augmented by the distraction, but not sure that is advantage or not. With two distracting, though, I would assume one would provide the Help action to the other?

----------


## John Cribati

Distractions will roll Persuasion, either two separate checks, or one check with the other providing a Help action. 

If the persuasion works, The human and/or dwarf will roll perception with Disadvantage against the stealth attempts.

----------


## Grim ranger

18 for my stealth...not terrible, but I do imagine a distraction to give them disadvantage would indeed better our odds still.

----------


## Bansheexero

So, we got some halfway decent stealth rolls at least.

----------


## John Cribati

I suppose I should at least roll the initial Perception checks.

The man: (1d20+2)[*21*]
The Dwarf: (1d20+2)[*16*]

----------


## John Cribati

The Disadvantage roll for the mans Perception: (1d20+2)[*6*]

----------


## Grim ranger

So, it seems that they both fail against both of us? That disadvantage might be saving Soga from notice here.

----------


## John Cribati

New problem: you cant immediately get the bag. You could try and break the strap, or open the bag and snatch wherever is in it, but whatever you do, you need to Sleight of Hand it or youll be discovered.

If we go for breaking the strap, theres no AC listed for a leather object, but paper has AC 11 and Glass has AC 13,so leather is probably in the middle with 12. Given that the strap is smaller, well say its AC14.

And the strap is a Tiny, resilient object, so it has (2d4)[*4*] HP

----------


## Grim ranger

No Sleight of Hand here, just normal dex modifier of +3. I do have a spear that I can use as monk weapon, though: I figure I could make a quick jab with it to cut the strap so Xamyra can steal it?

----------


## Bansheexero

My Sleight of Hand Modifier is the same as Soga's, though I don't have a dagger to cut the strap, but I do have a scimitar. Still, I feel that would not be too discreet. Soga and Xamyra have pretty equal chances at doing either option.

----------


## Bansheexero

Sorry for double post, should both Soga and Xamyra roll Sleight of Hand or should one roll with advantage? Also, are we aiming to cut the strap first and take the bag or reach into the bag and hope we get lucky?

----------


## John Cribati

Thats largely up to you. Breaking the bag will be easy, but obvious, since you dont exactly have a weapon that can cut it discreetly. The Sleight of Hand will be if it works more difficult, but youd be able to maintain stealth.

----------


## Bansheexero

My instinct is to go with the sneaky grab, but my scimitar can cut the strap with minimum damage. Would Soga have any ideas? Have him grab the bag as I cut the strap and run or should we try to be more sneaky?

----------


## Grim ranger

> My instinct is to go with the sneaky grab, but my scimitar can cut the strap with minimum damage. Would Soga have any ideas? Have him grab the bag as I cut the strap and run or should we try to be more sneaky?


Well, if we have someone with Mending, we could try and check it quickly and return it fixed before distractions runs its course...but admittedly, trying to be sneaky about this wouild probably be superior. I can try and roll sleight of hand for it, although I only have +3 on it.

----------


## Bansheexero

> Well, if we have someone with Mending, we could try and check it quickly and return it fixed before distractions runs its course...but admittedly, trying to be sneaky about this wouild probably be superior. I can try and roll sleight of hand for it, although I only have +3 on it.


I'm +3 as well, not if sure anybody has mending.

Edit: Got a strong roll for Sleight of Hand

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

Ope!  Just saw that call for another Persuasion... gonna just make a kludge post for that second roll...

----------


## Grim ranger

I think I will hold off on rolling if we already got it. Let's see if we guessed right out of all these people, or if we have to try our luck again...

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

I burned a Healing Light on Sparky, so we can question him later if need be.

----------


## John Cribati

So this may sound weird, but its time to roll initiative!

Dwarf Lady: (1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## Grim ranger

Initiative it is!

Soga: (1d20+3)[*18*]

----------


## Bansheexero

Initiative roll (1d20+3)[*13*]

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

*Initiative:* (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## Azktor

(1d20)[*19*] initiative! :D

----------


## John Cribati

Rolling Initiative for Kolivar; (1d20+3)[*19*]

Tentative Initiative Order:
Yoggie
Soga
Dwarf Lady
Ainigmah
Xamyra

Ironically, Kolivar goes first because he has the higher DEX.

----------


## John Cribati

So are we talking a holiday sabbatical on this?

----------


## Grim ranger

If needs must, but I admit I am bit worried about people disappearing...  :Small Confused:

----------


## Bansheexero

I mean, I am still here, but I go last.

----------


## SCARY WIZARD

I'm still here, I was waiting for everyone else to take their actions.

----------


## Bansheexero

Waiting on Yoggie, the turtle

----------


## Azktor

My bad, will post today. I have been traveling lately to other part of country, to my parents farm and the internet is lackluster

Dirty 20 on the arcane check

----------


## Grim ranger

It seems that there isn't really...an enemy to fight here. Until we figure out what the lightning wants to do, just starting to stab random people seems unwise?

----------


## John Cribati

Anything the Inside-the-bar folks need?

----------


## Grim ranger

About the thing the lightning was stuck inside: was broken, or does it still seem like it might be usable in sticking the thing back to containment?

----------


## John Cribati

Dwarf Strength Contest: (1d20+1)[*16*]

----------


## Bansheexero

Xamyra will give Ainigmah the Help action for the Intimidate check, since my modifier is -1. I can draw my sword and threaten if you need imagery for it.

----------

